# Hartmais ?



## Grundangler85 (28. September 2005)

Hallo alle Zusammen ich lese hier andauernd das viele Karpfen sehr gut auf Hartmais gefangen werden ? jetz meine fragen dazu.

1. Woher bekomme ich hartmais ?
2. Muss ich es vor dem Angeln kochen ?
3. Wie ködert ihr den Hartmais an ?

Würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen da ich am Samstag nen Carpansitz machen werde und bei uns Boilies verboten sind :-( Leider


----------



## dropback (28. September 2005)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Sorry, aber wenn du hier andauernd über Hartmais liest sollten dir auch die ca. 20.000 Tipps zur Beschaffung, Zubereitung und Anköderung nicht entgangen sein, ganz einfach zu finden in dem du Suchfunktion benutzt.|supergri  

drop


----------



## Schlei (28. September 2005)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Hartmais holt man am besten vom Bauern nicht Kochen aber leicht gären lassen anködern mit der Ködernadel am Haar.

Schlei


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2005)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

@ dropback:
Finde ich aber nicht sehr schön wie Du das hier schreibst. 

Das Forum ist doch zum Erfahrungsausstausch da, auch Fragen die schon oft gestellt wurden kann man trotzdem fachlich beantworten statt nur mit dem Hinweis auf die Suchfunktion.

Es mag zwar manchen "nerven" wenn öfter wieder mal die gleichen Fragen auftauchen, aber bei über 877.000 Beiträgen kann ich auch verstehen wenn einer statt zu suchen gleich ne Frage stellt.

Zudem ist es auch so, das selbst in Fragen zu den gleichen Themen immer wieder neue Antworten in den Threads auftauchen, an die man vorher noch gar nicht gedacht hat.

Und auch und gerade diese Vielfalt macht ja das Anglerboardforum interessant.

Also bitte bei ernsthaften Fragen nicht einfach so "runterputzen" zukünmftig..
Danke )

Ich kann zwar nicht helfen beim Hartmais, vielleicht finden sich aber ja noch welche die davon Ahnung haben.


----------



## dropback (28. September 2005)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Nunja, aber gerade das Thema (Hart)mais ist hier so oft vertreten wie kaum ein anderes (ok, Rodpods auch|supergri ).

Aber was solls.

1. Woher bekomme ich hartmais ?---*Raiffeisenmarkt oder Bauern
*2. Muss ich es vor dem Angeln kochen ?--*Nein, 24 Stunden einweichen reicht, kann aber auch gekocht werden, schadet nicht. Den Sud kann man stehenlassen bis er anfängt zu gären, steigert die Fängigkeit noch.
*3. Wie ködert ihr den Hartmais an ?---*Ganz normal aufs Haar ziehen*

drop


----------



## Grundangler85 (28. September 2005)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Danke drop 

Also einfach den hartmais dann 24 stunden in kaltes Wasser legen ?


----------



## dropback (28. September 2005)

*AW: Hartmais ?*



			
				Grundangler85 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke drop
> 
> Also einfach den hartmais dann 24 stunden in kaltes Wasser legen ?


Ja, kann auch ruhig etwas länger sein (Gärung)
drop


----------



## Grundangler85 (28. September 2005)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Wie hart is denn der Mais dann noch ? Kann ich ihn dann einfach mit der ködernadel aufs haar ziehen oder muss ich ihn mitn boiliebohrer durchbohren ?

sorry für die ganzen fragen aber ich hab halt noch nie mit hartmais geangelt immer nur mit Dosenmais


----------



## Luigi 01 (28. September 2005)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Hartmais ein toller Köder!!#6 


Ich hole immer meinen Hartmais bei der Genossenschaft. ( Dort wo die Bauern einkaufen)
Kostenpunkt je nach Jahreszeit zwischen 6,20 bis 8,00 Euro für 25 kg.


Lasse ihn dann 24 Stunden im Wasser quellen, ich persönlich koche den Mai dann noch für 20 min.
Achtung: Beim Kochen immer drauf achten das genug Wasser im Topf ist, und auch
ganz wichtig nicht anbrennen lassen! 


Mache gleich immer so ca. 10 kg fertig kannste dann was man nicht braucht wunderbar einfrieren.
Den Mais ziehe ich dann auf ein Haar auf.
Zum Anfüttern verwende eine Futterwurfkelle an einen 1,80 langen Kescherstock.
Dazu friere ich Faustgroße Maisballen ein die ich hinter wunderbar (auch auf große
Entfernungen) werfen kann.
Wer jetzt denkt das der gefrorene Maisballen oben schwimmt: nein er geht unter!



Hoffe konnte die etwas weiterhelfen.:m


----------



## dropback (28. September 2005)

*AW: Hartmais ?*



			
				Grundangler85 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hart is denn der Mais dann noch ? Kann ich ihn dann einfach mit der ködernadel aufs haar ziehen oder muss ich ihn mitn boiliebohrer durchbohren ?


Wenn er mindestens 24 Stunden gequollen ist kannste den noch locker mit ner normalen Ködernadel aufziehen, der ist immer noch recht fest. Auf jeden Fall fester als Dosenmais. Kritisch wirds nur wenn du den zu lange kochst, dann gibts irgendwann Pampe...|supergri 
drop


----------



## Siff-Cop (28. September 2005)

*AW: Hartmais ?*



			
				dropback schrieb:
			
		

> ............................ dann gibts irgendwann Pampe...|supergri
> drop


 

oder Popkorn


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2005)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Danke Jungs, dass Ihr so weitergeholfen habt))


----------



## dropback (28. September 2005)

*AW: Hartmais ?*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> oder Popkorn


Aber erst wenn das Wasser verkocht ist|supergri  :m


----------



## Grundangler85 (28. September 2005)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten  

Dann weiß ich ja jetzt Bescheid. Jetz müssen nur noch die Karpfen mitspielen hehe


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (30. September 2005)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Hallo, hab mir heute ertsmal hartmais zugelegt...^^ aber net vom bauern sonder su der zoohanndlung,.. was kost das beim bauern? ich hab für 2,5 kg... 2,50 € bezahlt ist das viel`?


----------



## Luigi 01 (30. September 2005)

*AW: Hartmais ?*



			
				.:taktlos_prs:. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, hab mir heute ertsmal hartmais zugelegt...^^ aber net vom bauern sonder su der zoohanndlung,.. was kost das beim bauern? ich hab für 2,5 kg... 2,50 € bezahlt ist das viel`?


 


Haste den kein Genossenschaft in der Nähe? Schau doch mal in die Gelben Seiten oder in Telefonbuch! Dort bekommst du dem Mais um einiges günstiger!


----------



## Cerfat (30. September 2005)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Jo, ist n bisserl teuer. Hatte diese Woche auch mal bei uns auf der Raiffeisenbank angefragt.

Der Zentner kostet bei uns 7.20 Euro.


----------



## Luigi 01 (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hartmais ?*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, ist n bisserl teuer. Hatte diese Woche auch mal bei uns auf der Raiffeisenbank angefragt.
> 
> Der Zentner kostet bei uns 7.20 Euro.


 



Das ist aber super günstig: Zentner 7,20 € Der Mais kostet bei uns 7.- Euro /25kg


----------



## Masterfischer (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hartmais ?*



			
				Luigi 01 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mais kostet bei uns 25 kg


 
Neue Währung ???#c :m :g


----------



## Marlow (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Servus,


Kann man denn zur Not auch Popkornmais nehmen?


----------



## Masterfischer (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hartmais ?*



			
				Marlow schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> 
> Kann man denn zur Not auch Popkornmais nehmen?


 
Ich denke schon denn ist ja auch Hartmais. Wen schon, dann aber auch gezuckert(kann sich denke ich mal positiv auf die Fängigkeit ausüben)

Petri Masterfischer


----------



## stadtangler (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Die unterschiedlichen Preise bei den Märkten könnten auch was mit der Qualität zu tun haben. Oft ist viel Spreu und kleine Körner dabei. 
Übrigens kann man den Mais beim Einweichen auch gleich mit weiteren Lockstoffen behandeln. Je nach Jahreszeit gibts Süsses oder Herbes dazu. Im Sommer packe ich immer ein paar Tütchen Vanillezucker ins Wasser. Oder Farbstoff, oder Zimt oder was auch immer. Der Phantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt. In einer der Angelzeitungen war kürzlich ein Artikel, da hat er wieder Kartoffeln als Köder benutzt und die mit Knoblauch garniert. Soll den Karpfen super schmecken. Versuchs doch mal....
Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## deathmetalcatcher (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

sars taktlos
das is verdammt viel aber in der zoohandlung sind immer so unverschämt hohe preise!


----------



## Hook23 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Hallo!

Ungekochter Mais besitzt für den Karpfen keinerlei Nährwert.
Ich verwende keinen Mais od. Partikel mehr will ich die Fische füttern oder landen?
Ein Qualitativ hochwertiger Boilie bringt um Welten mehr.


----------



## Knigge007 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

@Deathmetalangler, du führst bisher die Liste an, du bist bis dato uneinholbar auf Platz 1........5 Jahre alten Thread ausgegraben, auch nich schlecht.....


@Hook ich glaub ja viel, aber das Boilies für Karpfen das A und O sein sollen glaub ich bei Gott nicht.....


----------



## Hook23 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Hallo Knigge!
Natürlich können Boilies niemals natürliches Futter ersetzen.
---------------------------------------------------------
Was passiert wenn ich Mais und sonstige Partikel anfüttere?
Ich hole mir sämtlichen unerwünschten Beifang an den Spod und vertreibe die Carps.
Erst wieder vor kurzen zu den Osterferien am Sumbar erlebt, gleich neben mir ist ständig die Futterrakete mit Partikel geflogen. Der Nachbar hatte keinen einzigen Stich während ich ihm die Carps 4 meter neben ihm abgezogen hatte.
Dies sollte jedoch nicht als Faustregel gelten da zb an einen Vransko mit 16km² anfüttern mit Partikel Sinn machen kann.


----------



## colognecarp (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

@hook

Bist du sicher das du wirklich 4m neben ihm die Fische abgezogen hast ? Das wäre im grunde der selbe Spot den ihr zusammen befüttert habt, da tut sich nicht viel auf dieser distanz. Das der Beifang die Karpfen verjagen kann ich so auch nicht bestätigen, es gibt ja auch das prinziep der Futterpyramide und bei dieser lockt der beifang grade die Karpfen an anstad sie zu verscheuchen.
Ist auch nicht selten das Brassen und Karpfen zusammen umher ziehen !


----------



## Freakadelle (15. März 2011)

*AW: Hartmais ?*



Hook23 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ungekochter Mais besitzt für den Karpfen keinerlei Nährwert.


 
Ach so! Dann werfen die Fischzüchter den zum Spass in ihre Karpfenteiche |rolleyes


----------



## Anglersuchti (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Also ich habe mal gelesen dass Hartmais nicht aufplatzt, wenn man ihn erster 20h quellen lässt und dann nur 10-15 Minuten kocht (das ist natürlich vorteilhaft an Gewässern mit Schlamm, da so die Körner nicht so schnell den Schlammgeschmack annehmen). Nun meine 2 Fragen:
Platzen die Maiskörner auf, wenn man sie nachher noch gären lässt?
Kann man Hanf auch nach dem Kochen gären und wie lange? 
Danke im Voraus für die Hilfe, Anglersuchti


----------



## gründler (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Moin

Es gibt mittlerweile etliche Maissorten,da wäre der Mais für BGA's,dann der normale Futtermais usw usw.

Jede Sorte weißt unterschiedliche fähigkeiten vor,zb.Großes Korn/Kleines Korn,weiches/hartes,viel Blattwerk/Grünmasse...usw.

Und natürlich verhält sich dieser Mais auch unterschiedlich in der Gärung,so das wir Landwirte zb. effektive Ausbeute erhalten.

So kann sich jeder Mais beim Kochen/Gären anders verhalten,im grunde bleibt der Prozess der gleiche,nur ob es schneller geht/er schneller platzt..usw.hängt auch von der Sorte ab,wie er reifen konnte gutes Jahr schlechtes Jahr usw usw. 

Daher gibt es Mais der schnell Platzt/Gärt/Weicht,und welchen der lange brauch.

Da muss man testen und probieren.



Zum Hanf,der wird 24 Std vorm Angeln angesetzt bis er Keimt,das Wasser kann man zum futter anrühren nehmen und die Körner werden frisch verwendet.Hanf schimmelt sehr schnell,man könnte ihn auch evtl.1-2 tage ziehen lassen,aber ich kenne keinen der das macht.In der Stipperszene wird er auch so frisch wie möglich genommen.

|wavey:


----------



## Cyprinoid (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Nein, Mais und Hanf platzen nicht auf wenn man sie gären lässt. Ich lasse meine Partikel ( Mais, Hanf, Hafer, und Tiegernüsse ) teilweise bis zu 1 Jahr im Fass, ohne das etwas passiert.


----------



## gründler (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hartmais ?*



Cyprinoid schrieb:


> Nein Hanf platzt nicht auf wenn man ihn gären lässt.


 
Bißchen abgeändert 


Das machst du mir vor das der Hanf beim Gären nicht Keimt und somit nicht aufplatzt.Ok nicht jedes Korn Keimt,aber min.75% werden im Wasser bei normaler Temp. Keimen.

Wenn ich jetzt Hanf einlege habe ich morgen mittag min.50% gekeimte Körner.

lg|wavey:


----------



## Cyprinoid (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Ja, das ist richtig, Hanf keimt. Du hast völlig recht.
Ich war jetzt eben woanders mit den Gedanken, sorry

Bei Mais hab ich es aber noch nicht beobachten können, trotz verschiedener Sorten.


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hartmais ?*



gründler schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt Hanf einlege habe ich morgen mittag min.50% gekeimte Körner.



Wenigstens hast du so weit gequollene Hanfkörner, dass der Keim sichtbar wird.


----------



## gründler (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Na dann.... wollte schon fragen ob ich was verpaßt habe.

@Andal: Richtig.



Der Mais Keimt nicht weil er nicht gebeizt wurde,aber das ist ne andere Baustelle.

Ich mach das auf Sau wie auf Fisch gleich.
Eimer nehmen und Mais rein,Wasser drauf bis er bedeckt ist,wer will kann noch Lockstoff dran geben.Und dann stehen lassen,das können auch schonmal paar Wochen sein,ist dann zwar nix für empfindliche Nasen aber bringt Sau und Fisch.

Über Preise/Menge brauch ich mir Gott sei Dank keine Sorgen machen ^^

Platzen tut Mais nur wenn man ihn Kocht (zu lange zu heiß....) beim normalen Gären in Eimern kommt das aüsserst selten vor. 

|wavey:


----------



## Anglersuchti (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Und du glaubst dass der ungekochte Mais der nur gegärt wurde, also Mais in Eimer, kaltes Wasser drauf und stehen lassen, gleich gut ist wie gekochter Mais?
Platzt der Mais auch wenn man ihn nur kurz aufkocht?
Nützt das was oder muss man ihn mindestens 10 Minuten kochen? Platzt er dann oder  erst ab 20 Minuten oder wann auch immer?


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Also ich gieße da heißes Wasser drüber und lass ihn stehen mal länger mal weniger lang.

Was nun am Kochen besser sein soll,k.a. ???

Die Carpzüchter hauen ihn z.t.aus'n Sack in See,und die Carps landen dann unter anderen bei uns Anglern im See als Besatz.
Die sehen eigentlich ganz normal aus wenn die geliefert werden.

Zum Kochen (wer das machen möchte),man sieht doch wenn er anfängt zu platzen dann nimmt man ihn runter vom Herd,oder testet erst mit ner kleinen Menge an,ob kleine flame oder große,ob 10min.oder 30min.

|wavey:


----------



## Andal (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hartmais ?*



gründler schrieb:


> Zum Kochen (wer das machen möchte),man sieht doch wenn er anfängt zu platzen dann nimmt man ihn runter vom Herd,oder testet erst mit ner kleinen Menge an,ob kleine flame oder große,ob 10min.oder 30min.



Als vernuftorientierter Praktiker macht man das so. Aber ein wie auch immer ambitionierter New-Carper postet den Mais weich!


----------



## Forelle1997 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Die Fustregel ist, den mais aufkochen und dann so lange stehen lassen, bis er leicht, wirklich nur leicht säuerlich riecht. Dazu am besten etwas zucker bei den mais hinzufügen...An manchen Gewässern ist es auch mal besser den Mais länger gären zu lassen, z.b. 2 Wochen, so ist es zumindest bei uns.

Zu beschaffen ist der mais recht einfach...http://www.ebay.de/itm/10-Kg-Hartmais-Futtermais-Angelmais-Mais-/160708309957?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&hash=item256af633c5


----------



## Anglersuchti (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Also Gründler, ich habe gelesen dass der Mais aufplatzt wenn man ihn mit heißem Wasser übergießt ohne ihn vorher quellen zu lassen, stimmt das nicht? Reicht das überhaupt um den Keim zu töten?
Als noch eher unerfahrener Karpfenangler fehlen mir einfach diese Praktischen Erfahrungswerte, danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Also bei mir platzt kein Mais wenn ich diesen mit heißen Wasser übergieße,evtl.mal ein oder zwei....Körner aber ansonsten passiert da nix dran.


Mais einlegen/aufkochen......usw.kann doch nicht so schwer sein.

Und manchmal hilft probieren mehr als Studieren.


Und dein gekaufter Mais keimt zu 98% nicht aus,dem fehlt ne Behandlung aber das ist ne andere Baustelle.

|wavey:


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hartmais ?*



gründler schrieb:


> Der Mais Keimt nicht weil er nicht gebeizt wurde,aber das ist ne andere Baustelle.
> |wavey:



|bigeyesDas ist jetzt aber nicht Dein Ernst, oder?

Da haben die Jungs von der Agrar-Chemie-Lobby ja ganze Arbeit geleistet...#d

Mag sein daß ungebeizter Mais auf dem Acker nicht durch die Oberfläche kommt, weil er z.B. vorher schon von Schädlingen befallen wird.
Aber grundsätzlich hat beizen überhaupt nichts damit zu tun, ob ein Korn keimfähig ist, oder nicht!

Den ganz normalen Futtermais aus dem Landhandel kann man jederzeit zum keimen bringen!

Aber beim Hartmais (oder Hanf) zum Angeln geht es gar nicht ums keimen, sondern ums quellen!
Wenn man Hanf kocht (egal ob mit oder ohne vorquellen), dann platzt er auf. 
Dabei wird der, in Korn fertig angelegte Keimling sichtbar.
Aber der ist mausetot!

Keimen ist aber ein Lebensprozess!



Andal schrieb:


> Als vernuftorientierter Praktiker macht man das so. Aber ein wie auch immer ambitionierter New-Carper postet den Mais weich!


|muahah: :q  #6
Hab mich schlappgelacht!

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Ja eigentlich hast du recht und jedes Korn müste Keimen,aber warum auch immer ist das leider nicht mehr der fall,sprich selbst die Körner die aufn Acker bleiben Keimen nicht oder nur schlecht bis garnicht,Kümmerwuchs...

Das beizen hat nix damit zutun (ich weiß) beizen= Schädlingen....,man kriegt ja auch kein ungebeizen mehr zum Drillen,und irgendwas muss an diesem gebeizten/behandelten Mais anders sein.

Wie gesagt die Körner die auf'n feld bleiben,treiben/keimen zu 80% nicht aus oder wenn entsteht nur Kümmerwuchs...usw.

Also müssen die irgendwas am Saatkorn verändern was genau weiß ich auch net,für Sorte xxx gibt es auch ganz genaues vorgeschriebenes Spritzmittel sowie Vorgaben,für Sorte yyy dann wieder genau das gleiche mit anderen Mitteln.

Ist doch alles von der Eu vorgeschrieben wie wo was.

Aber das spielt ja auch hier nix zur Sache.

Im grunde hast du recht das jedes Korn keimen müßte,aber meine beobachtungen (denke ich) das die das Saatgut irgendwie behandeln oder veredeln..etc. ich hab K.a.

Ich muss mal mein Agravis Mann fragen was es damit auf sich hat.

Wer inter.hat kann auch auf solchen Seiten mal blättern.
http://www.nk.com/de/mais/maissorten-ueberblick

|wavey:


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hartmais ?*



gründler schrieb:


> Ja eigentlich hast du recht und jedes Korn müste Keimen,aber warum auch immer ist das leider nicht mehr der fall,sprich selbst die Körner die aufn Acker bleiben Keimen nicht oder nur schlecht bis garnicht,Kümmerwuchs...
> 
> Nehme an, das liegt ganz einfach daran, daß Silomais i.d.R. im Zustand der Teigreife geerntet wird, in der das Korn noch unreif und noch nicht keimfähig ist.
> Wenn der (reife) Körnermais gedroschen wird sind dagegen die Temperaturen schon so niedrig, daß es der wärmeliebende Mais nicht mehr packt...
> ...



Hab noch eine Theorie:
Die meisten Maissorten sind doch F1-Hybriden!?

Eventuell ist die keimfähigkeit bei der F2 Generation  stark herabgesetzt!
Sowas könnte einerseits ein zufälliger Nebeneffekt der Züchtung sein, aber auch ganz gezielt gefördert:
Damit die Bauern nicht auf dumme Gedanken kommen...

Allerdings glaub ich das kaum, denn ich hab´s schon ofter gehabt, daß Futtermais gekeimt hat.
Auch ganze Kolben!

Schmeiß mal (im Sommer!) ein paar Reste auf einen reifen Komposthaufen:
Fall die Schnecken was übrig lassen, sollte da fast alles keimen!

Aber vorsicht, wenn´s klappt:
Sonst verklagen Dich Monsanto & Konsorten... 



> Wer inter.hat kann auch auf solchen Seiten mal blättern.
> http://www.nk.com/de/mais/maissorten-ueberblick


|muahah:
In einem Online-Forum ist der fast so gut wie:

"Wenn sie Analphabet sind, dann lesen sie bitte aufmerksam weiter..."


#g
Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Firehawk81 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hartmais ?*



Forelle1997 schrieb:


> Die Fustregel ist, den mais aufkochen und dann so lange stehen lassen, bis er leicht, wirklich nur leicht säuerlich riecht. Dazu am besten etwas zucker bei den mais hinzufügen...An manchen Gewässern ist es auch mal besser den Mais länger gären zu lassen, z.b. 2 Wochen, so ist es zumindest bei uns.
> 
> Zu beschaffen ist der mais recht einfach...http://www.ebay.de/itm/10-Kg-Hartmais-Futtermais-Angelmais-Mais-/160708309957?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&hash=item256af633c5



Das mit dem Zucker ist richtig. Der unterstützt die Gärung. Und du kannst ihn ruhig 3Monate und länger gären lassen.

Viel zu teuer. Siehe Post Nr. 9
Der Preis da ist real. Und ich würd auch nie mehr dafür ausgeben.


----------



## Megacarp (30. September 2012)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Hallo Boardies,
ich habe jetzt des Öfteren gelesen, dass man Mais zum Gären in einen gut verschließbaren Eimer geben muss, weil er sonst schlecht wird. Andere sagen es ist nur wichtig, dass er immer mit Wasser bedeckt ist. 
Welche von diesen Aussagen ist nun wahr?
Einige Angler behaupten man müsse den sich bildenden weißen Schaum abschöpfen, während andere sagen er kann bleiben, man solle den Mais aber vor der Verwendung abwaschen, während wieder andere sagen, dass nicht einmal das nötig sei.
Was ist nun hier das Gelbe vom Ei?
Ich habe mich bis jetzt noch nie damit beschäftigt und es immer ganz einfach gemacht. Aber seit ich mich das nun kürzlich gefragt habe, lässt es mich nicht mehr los.
Ich bin schon echt gespannt auf eure Antworten und Argumente.
MfG, Megacarp


----------



## .Sebastian. (30. September 2012)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Ich lasse meinen Mais auch monate lang stehen. der Gärprozess ist ja schließlich irgendwann abgeschlossen, wenn der Zucker aufgebraucht ist. dann gärt da nix weiter... und er fängt dann immernoch grandios 

Wichtig nur dass der mais eben komplett bedeckt ist, da sich oben drauf sonst schimmel absetzt. Ich habe ihn auch in einem verschlossenen eimer, bei dem ich den deckel ab und zu kurz öffne.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

@Megacarp
Das gelbe vom Mais (Ei) ist die Methode, die Dir am besten zusagt!

Eigentlich ist es völlig wurscht, wie man den Mais zubereitet, oder auch nicht.
:mDu könntest ihn auch trocken verfüttern, ohne daß die Karpfen platzen...

Quellen, kochen und gären macht ihn nur attraktiver!

Wenn Du wärend des Gärvorgangs das Gefäß dicht verschließt, wirst Du allerdings keine Freude haben:
Entweder platzt es, der Deckel geht hoch, oder das ganze entlädt sich, wenn Du reinschaust...|supergri

Du solltest also mindestens einmal am Tag Druck ablassen!

Sobald die Gärung fertig ist, wirst Du freiwillig darauf achten, daß der Deckel geschlossen bleibt.
Das Ergebnis riecht nämlich etwas streng...

Das einzig wichtige ist, daß wirklich alles gut mit Wasser bedeckt ist!
Was Du mit der Schicht obendrauf machst, bleibt Dir überlassen.
Es ist auch egal, wenn sie schimmelt.
Muß nur genug Wasser zwischen Schwimmschicht und Mais sein!

Vor dem Füttern mußm der Gammel natürlich weg, aber für die Lagerung spiel es keine Rolle.

Der vergorene Mais hält ewig.
Ich bereiter ihn gerne im Winter zu, weil ich dann Zeit habe und dann mein Wamsler in der Küche brennt:
:mSo kann ich kochen soviel ich will, ohne meine Nebenkosten in die Höhe zu schießen...

Das ganze lagere ich dann in Malereimern, bis ich ihn irgendwann verbrauche.

Eines sollte man aber doch noch beachten:
Der "Duft" hält recht gut ann der Haut...
Ich schaufel das Zeug direkt mit der Wurfkelle aus dem Kübel.
Wenn Du den Mais in die Hand nehmen willst, empfehlen sich Handschuhe.
Aber das wirst Du, spätestens beim zweiten Versuch, selbst berücksichtigen...

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Megacarp (30. September 2012)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten. Ich benutzte zum Gären einen Metalleimer mit Deckel, den man einfach hinauflegt aber nicht dichtet oder so was, er ist nur dafür gut, dass das "Aroma" einigermaßen im Eimer bleibt und kein Schmutz hineinfällt, dies müsste doch reichen, oder?

Den Mais übergieße ich einfach mit kochendem Wasser das ich leicht mit Zucker gesüßt habe. Nun lasse ich den Mais 3-5 Tage gären. Einfach und simpel.

Bis jetzt habe ich den Schleim einfach immer mit einer Kelle abgeschöpft. Wie entfernt ihr diesen vor dem Angeln/Füttern?

Ich bereite nun schon seit Jahren meinen Mais selber zu und das mit Erfolg. Allerdings möchte ich das Ganze jetzt etwas perfektionieren und mir einige Ideen von anderen Anglern abgucken.

Tight lines,
Megacarp


----------



## .Sebastian. (30. September 2012)

*AW: Hartmais ?*

Der Mais riecht, wie ich finde, nach Erbrochenem  aber so schlimm hängt der Geruch nicht an den Händen. ich hatte bisher jedenfalls kein Problem. Den Schleim der sich im Eimer bildet lasse ich darin, da er wie bei den Tigernüssen viel Aroma hat. Nur eben Schimmel entferne ich, bzw werfe ich dann den Mais weg, wenn es zu viel ist. Ich bin der Meinung die Sporen und Toxine die durch Schimmelpilze freigesetzt werden sind nicht gerade gesundheistfördernd für Mensch und Tier 

Das mit dem Metalleimer und Deckel klingt gut, da kann der Druck ohne probleme entweichen und er ist dennoch verschlossen.


----------

